# Tecnología valvular más eficiente que la basada en el silicio?



## elosciloscopio (Oct 26, 2009)

Bien, este es un tema que creo que nadie antes ha posteado y puede tener mucha miga...

Pués bien, todo comenzó ayer, domingo por la tarde. En el banco de trabajo un antiguo televisor a válvulas de marca desconocida.

Tenía intención de desguazarla, ya que estaba en malas condiciones, así que me puse manos a la obra y la abrí...   y...    Sorpresa!!

La TV llevava válvulas e integrados, aparte de algún semiconductor discreto 

Me sorprendió este híbrido, pero me fijé en otra cosa;

Los semiconductores llevaban radiadores, pero no las válvulas.


Tras unos minutos de reflexión me dí cuenta de que las válvulas funcionavan más como interruptor y los semiconductores como una resistencia.

Parece una estupidez, pero en el fondo tiene su lógica:

Las válvulas dejan pasar los electrones del ánodo al cátodo en mayor o menor medida, es decir, que la potencia que no llega a la carga simplemente no se consume, mientras que los transistores tienen la fea manía de malgastar en calor gran parte de la potencia que no se necesita.

De ahí podemos deducir:

Eran las válvulas más eficientes que los transistores?
La tecnología del futuro será así? un transistor que funciona como una válvula?

Evidentemente, si nos ponemos a hacer números, los transistores ganan de sobra
a las valvulas, ya que no necesitan AT, no necesitan caldeo, son más pequeños...

Esta ventaja de la tecnología valvular respecto a los semiconductores,
Es realmente importante?

...o la poca potencia que ahorran se pierde en el filamento de caldeo y en la obtención de la AT?

Por eso se utilizan válvulas en las emisoras de RF de alta potencia?

Cómo será la tecnología del futuro?

...comenten, no se pierde nada por especular 


Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Bueno, puesto a suponer, supongo, que entre dos burros quizá podamos llegar a alguna conclusión errada:



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Tras unos minutos de reflexión me dí cuenta de que las válvulas funcionavan más como interruptor y los semiconductores como una resistencia.


Ambos cumplen  más o menos la función, sólo que se controlan las unas por voltaje y los otros por corriente. Y la interrupción la hacen de manera distinta (y ahí es donde aparece el principal asuntillo del calor en los transistores).



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Las válvulas dejan pasar los electrones del ánodo al cátodo...


Mnop... Los electrones van del cátodo al ánodo.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...en mayor o menor medida, es decir, que la potencia que no llega a la carga simplemente no se consume, mientras que los transistores tienen la fea manía de malgastar en calor gran parte de la potencia que no se necesita.


Digamos (aflojando un poco la correa) que sí.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> De ahí podemos deducir:
> Eran las válvulas más eficientes que los transistores?
> La tecnología del futuro será así? un transistor que funciona como una válvula?


 Si son deducciones no deben ser preguntas.
Como sea: Un transistor que no está conduciendo, sino simplemente conectado (está en corte), no consume más que una cantidad ínfima de corriente (o sea que disipa una nada). Una válvula que está ahí sin hacer nada, está consumiendo algunos Watt en el calefactor. Pierde la válvula en ese punto.
Un transistor trabajando en saturación consume, de nuevo, una cantidad muy baja de corriente y disipa poquito. Una válvula vuelve a tener el calefactor en contra.
Ahora adivino yo: En el medio la cosa se puede hacer más difícil de pensar, pero en algunas aplicaciones tendrá mayor rendimiento la válvula y en otras el transistor. Un poco para cada uno.
En eso de transistores que funcionen como válvulas, los MOSFET andan muy cerca en varios aspectos.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Evidentemente, si nos ponemos a hacer números, los transistores ganan de sobra
> a las valvulas, ya que no necesitan AT, no necesitan caldeo, son más pequeños...


 Duran muchísimo más tiempo, si no están haciendo nada no disipan potencia,  y no son frágiles.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Esta ventaja de la tecnología valvular respecto a los semiconductores,
> Es realmente importante?


 Depende de la aplicación. En un equipo de transmisión de radio de alta/muy alta/descabelladamente alta potencia, las válvulas se hacen imprescindibles (por ejemplo), pero un celular a válvulas... No sería muy práctico.
En los transitorios (*supongo* igual que vos) no generan calor las válvulas, así que con las amplitudes grandes de la emisión de buena potencia no generan enormes cantidades de calor. Igual se calientan de lo lindo y baja la eficiencia del asunto.
Un transistor en esa función generaría más calor y reventaría, estimo. O habrá que ponerle un barco en lugar del disipador.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...o la poca potencia que ahorran se pierde en el filamento de caldeo y en la obtención de la AT?


Eso es lo que decía más arriba.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Cómo será la tecnología del futuro?


 Lo único que me atrevería a adivinar es que será distinta a la de hoy. Cualquier otra cosa se me hace que sería adivinar demasiado.

Cuando pase por acá alguno de los cerebros valvulares (o simplemente más leídos que el mío) que hay por el foro me dirán cuántas burradas escribí 

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 26, 2009)

hno: Lo siento, confuncdí el sentido de ls electrones :S

De todos modos, lo del televisor híbrido puede tener algo de sentido,
ya que el diseño aprovechaba las últimas válvulas y los primeros transistores
para hecerla Tv más eficaz, ya que para los circuitos de control se usaban los semiconductores, y para los de potencia, las válvulas

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Ahí apostaría a que no había integrados o transistores que pudieran hacer lo que las válvulas que viste. No sólo durarían más, sino que serían mucho más baratos...

Para apoyar mi teoría está el hecho de que hoy no se usan las válvulas esas, sino transistores.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 26, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahí apostaría a que no había integrados o transistores que pudieran hacer lo que las válvulas que viste. No sólo durarían más, sino que serían mucho más baratos...
> 
> Para apoyar mi teoría está el hecho de que hoy no se usan las válvulas esas, sino transistores.
> 
> Saludos


 
Puede, pero me resulta un tanto extraño que resultase mñas barato transistores de última tecnología, que válvulas medio anticuadas


----------



## capitanp (Oct 26, 2009)

Hace tanto que no veo un hibrido, para no hace tanto...











y para los que creen que Photoshop


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61L1Za5zvPw

una cosa mas para refrigerar adentro de a compu


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

La babosada que leí investigando acerca de esa placa base y su sistema de audio a bulbos...

_"Si usted escucha los rumores, es probable que algunos ignorantes de la peor clase clamen, con completa confianza, que el peor amplificador basado en transistores jamás salido de una fábrica puede vencer al mejor amplificador con tubos de vacío sin problemas. Todo esto prueba, sin embargo, que la ignorancia del ser humano puede alcanzar alturas sin precedentes, y se deja volar, y por lo tanto es hora de que pongamos las cosas claras.

Los amplificadores de tubo de vacío (o válvula) siempre han producido mejor sonido que los amplificadores de transistores, y, aún cuando nunca hayamos podido encontrar la razón de porqué, las diferencias en calidad de sonido se conocen desde hace mucho tiempo. Sin importar que los amplificadores de válvula tengan mayores niveles de distorsión armónica que los amplificadores de transistores; lo que importa es la calidad de sonido, y esto es lo que un amplificador de tubo de vacío brinda.

Personalmente, tenemos nuestra teoría de porque los amplificadores de válvula suenan mejor. Nuestra teoría es que los voltajes aplicados entre el cátodo y la placa del tubo de vacío son tan altos que tienen el efecto de permitir que las señales de audio débiles se hagan sentir. Los voltajes en amplificadores de transistores, sin embargo, son tan bajos que señales similar se perderán.

También, el flujo de electrones desde el cátodo a la placa circula en un medio ideal -- vacío -- mientras que el flujo de electrones en un transistor debe trabajar a través de una sustancia -- lo cual puede explicar que algo del detalle de la señal de audio se pierda en el tránsito.

La circuitería de audio de la AX4B 533 "Tube" está basada en una válvula de doble triodo, y la señal de audio es tomada desde el cátodo en lugar de hacerlo desde la placa, como es lo usual en la mayoría de los amplificadores de válvula.

La válvula en cuestión es de diseño holandés y fabricación rusa, y tiene el nombre de Sovtek 6922 o la designación ECC88. Es de excelente calidad, y ofrece una experiencia de audio increíblemente rica.

La música se reproduce con calidad clara como el cristal, y con un nivel de detalle que hizo que nuestros ojos se humedecieran pues fuimos trasladados a los días de nuestros primeros amplificadores de válvula, hace 30 años ya. Mientras que esto probablemente denuncie nuestra edad, no nos avergüenza decir que nuestra experiencia con artículos electrónicos va hacia atrás hasta los tiempos en que la válvula de vacío reinaba."

WTF!!!... ORLY???!!!

_Saludos!!!

PD: Aguante el silicio!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2009)

*JUAAAAAA!!!!!*

Que asco!!!! y esos degenerados además escriben para que la gente los lea!!!!!
Que cosa generosa es la Internet....


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Bien, este es un tema que creo que nadie antes ha posteado y puede tener mucha miga...


 Estos son los post que tendrian que ir de cabeza a moderacion. Me refiero a que en lugar de cuidar la ortografia y el lenguaje deberian sacarse aquellos con contenidos tan erroneos que solo pueden confundir. 



> Pués bien, todo comenzó ayer, domingo por la tarde. En el banco de trabajo un antiguo televisor a válvulas de marca desconocida.
> Tenía intención de desguazarla, ya que estaba en malas condiciones, así que me puse manos a la obra y la abrí...   y...    Sorpresa!!
> La TV llevava válvulas e integrados, aparte de algún semiconductor discreto


Esos televisores se fabricaron a principios de 1970, fue una transicion de *algunos fabricantes* (como Philips) que duro muy poco tiempo.
La razon era muy simple: Para alta tension no existian (*existir en terminos economicos*) transistores apropiados --> luego habia que usar las valvulas indispensables mas otras, porque tanto ellos como los proveedores tenian que liquidar stocks ya que era inmediata la muerte del televisor valvular.



> Me sorprendió este híbrido, pero me fijé en otra cosa;
> Los semiconductores llevaban radiadores, pero no las válvulas.


Lleva disipador el componente que puede llegar a calentarse tanto hasta destruirse, y el limite de una valvula tienen un corno de parecido con el del transistor.
Cuando la valvula es de mucha potencia (varios kW) ya no alcanza la disipacion por radiacion y ya no puede usarse la tipica ampolla de vidrio.









> Tras unos minutos de reflexión me dí cuenta de que las válvulas funcionavan más como interruptor y los semiconductores como una resistencia.


 En esos hibridos siempre se usaban valvulas para la salida horizontal, rectificacion de AT y salida de video, el resto transistor y alguno que otro intergrado.
Claro, segun se le cantara al fabricante, tambien habia con valvulas en la salida vertical, salida de sonido y separador de sincronismo (esta ultima es la unica que no era de potencia).
A ver si podes decir cuales trabajan como interruptor  ...



> Parece una estupidez, pero en el fondo tiene su lógica:
> Las válvulas dejan pasar los electrones del ánodo al cátodo en mayor o menor medida, es decir, que la potencia que no llega a la carga simplemente no se consume, mientras que los transistores tienen la fea manía de malgastar en calor gran parte de la potencia que no se necesita.


*Es* una estupidez  :enfadado:



> De ahí podemos deducir:
> Eran las válvulas más eficientes que los transistores?
> La tecnología del futuro será así? un transistor que funciona como una válvula?
> Evidentemente, si nos ponemos a hacer números, los transistores ganan de sobra
> ...


Tu problema es que estas completamente en pelotas con los principios basicos de electricidad y pareceria que ni lo sospechas.



> Por eso se utilizan válvulas en las emisoras de RF de alta potencia?


Las valvulas se utilizan donde no tenes transistores que cumplan esos requerimientos. Claro, hablando de diseños serios donde no entra el marketing (caso el audio)
Asi como tenes elementos de estado solido que trabajan en la region de microondas con potencias medias, no los tenes de alta potencia --> por eso todavia los hornos de microondas usan un magnetron. No creo que pasen muchos años hasta que sea reemplazado.

Por ejemplo, a esta bestezuela de 80kW no creo que le encuentres un transistor de reemplazo.





La altura son 18" ~ 45cm


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2009)

Yo tengo un osciloscopio Tektronix que usa válvulas y transistores. 
Claro que es un modelo de los años 60-70. Para que se den una idea los conectores de señal son fichas banana, y el ancho de banda nominal es de 1 MHz. 
Lo compré en el año 2000 por apenas 30 Lecops D). Pensaba reciclarlo adaptándole algo de electrónica, pero ganó la tecnología y hoy lo tengo como antigüedad. 

Lo de la superioridad en la calidad del audio lograda con válvulas me gustaría poder comprobarlo en persona. La sensación sonora es algo bastante subjetivo. 
Igualmente estoy abierto a las posibilidades. 

Como tecnología opino que las válvulas ya están superadas, principalmente por el factor clave que es la miniaturización. Para en el futuro, con la nanotecnología ya se están previendo niveles de miniaturización aún mayores. 

Vean si no éstas hermosas micromáquinas. 



 Perdón, la foto que quería mostrar es otra, pero no la pude encontrar ...

Saludos

*Nota de color

*"En *1976* el piloto soviético Belenko desertó con su MiG-25 al Japón. El análisis del avión reveló un primitivo pero eficiente radar de válvulas de vacío."
... 
"El avión voló por primera vez en 1964 y entró en servicio en 1970." 
...
"Cabe mencionar que el radar del Mig-25 original, el Smerch-A, ha sido el más poderoso jamás instalado en un caza, todo esto debido a un ingenioso sistema basado en *tubos al vacío*. Como resultado *todos los intentos de interferir el radar se tornan fútiles*."
 (Ver en la Wiki)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2009)

Respecto a los radares:
En los equipos de radares se emplean y por ahora se seguirán empleando válvulas (Magnetrón, igual que el microondas) porque poseen la particularidad de poder generar pulsos de emisión de decenas de KW a frecuencias superiores a los 2,3GHZ (Incluso hasta los 25GHz) cosa que por ahora los transistores no pueden hacer ni remotamente.

Existe otra válvula que se emplea en equipos de radar para bloquear el paso del pulso de transmisión (Al ser emitido) a la etapa detectora que de llegar a ella la freiría en algunos nS, esta otra válvula tampoco posee (Por ahora) posible reemplazo en estado sólido.

Tampoco poseen reemplazo las válvulas de transmisión (Por ejemplo las que publico Eduardo) capaces de entregar semejante cantidad de KW.

Estas por cierto llevan disipador, ventilación forzada incluso algunas refrigeración por agua y poseen la gran ventaja sobre los transistores que se reciclan a nuevo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 27, 2009)

> Tu problema es que estas completamente en pelotas con los principios basicos de electricidad y pareceria que ni lo sospechas.


 
Por eso vengo al foro, para aprender


Porcierto que hacía esa válvula en la mother? no es un poco extraño?

De todas formas, cabría hablar de las máximas frecuencias que pueden soportar las válvulas y los transistores, ya que actualmente la velocidad de los procesadores está muy limitada por eso.

De todas formas las antiguas calculadoras a válvulas no eran más rápidas que cualquier procesador hecho con semiconductores






Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> De todas formas las antiguas calculadoras a válvulas no eran más rápidas que cualquier procesador hecho con semiconductores


Si esto es una pregunta la respuesta es: *NO*


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 27, 2009)

ante todo solo puedo decir que piensen, ¿cuando les cortan el suministro electrico que hacen?, sacan una vela, pues lo mismo una valvula es  una valvula y un semiconductor es un semiconductor son diferentes y cada uno tiene sus veneficios en ciertos sectores y deben tomar en cuenta todo el desarroyo que se le ha dado a los semiconductores y no se le dio a las valvulas, tambien hay que considerar que en esta hera binaria la valvula se sentiria limitada


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...
> Porcierto que hacía esa válvula en la mother? no es un poco extraño?
> ...


En el video del post de* capitanp* se explica que es de la placa de sonido a bordo. Una sutileza del diseño. 
El relator aclara al final que si no se tiene un par de bafles "como la gente" no se podrá apreciar toda la calidad sonora que aporta la válvula. 
Mmmmmmmm !!! Ya nos empezamos a atajar !!! 

...

Coincido con lo dicho de los *valvulones*: para la conmutación de potencia no hay miniaturizacion que valga. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...Porcierto que hacía esa válvula en la mother? no es un poco extraño?


Es de salida de audio.  Pensada para audiotontos que creen que las valvulas tienen propiedades magicas y para fanaticos del modding que enloquecen con cualquier cosa rara luminosa. 



> De todas formas, cabría hablar de las máximas frecuencias que pueden soportar las válvulas y los transistores, ya que actualmente la velocidad de los procesadores está muy limitada por eso.
> De todas formas las antiguas calculadoras a válvulas no eran más rápidas que cualquier procesador hecho con semiconductores


 Que velocidad crees que tenian las computadoras valvulares ? (buscatelo en wikipedia)

 A que viene esa foto? Es la Colossus, una de las primeras computadoras. Entro en servicio durante la 2da guerra antes que exista el 1er transistor.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 27, 2009)

Exactamente la foto que buscaba era la del ENIAC, pero esa me pareció correcta.
De todas formas la valecidad máxima (evidentemente) no pasa de los 4Khz

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 27, 2009)

helminto dijo:


> ante todo solo puedo decir que piensen, ¿cuando les cortan el suministro electrico que hacen?, sacan una vela, pues lo mismo una valvula es  una valvula y un semiconductor es un semiconductor ...


Migrando a comentarios off-topic, este parrafo de Helminto me hizo acordar la pagina de un tipo con inquietudes parecidas a las de Anilandro.
Esta persona (Nyle Steiner) se puso a hacer experimentos con valvulas "a vela". 
La foto es un doble triodo con el que hizo un multivibrador (que funciono):







Tanto el articulo http://www.sparkbangbuzz.com/flame-amp/flameamp.htm  como el resto de la pagina me parecieron mas que interesantes.


.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 27, 2009)

El fuego la hace de ¿Vacio?

Sin palabras...


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2009)

Más bien hace de juntura semiconductora, sólo que gaseosa.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 28, 2009)

impresionante
No comprendo como puede funcionar una válvula sin vacío


----------



## capitanp (Nov 2, 2009)

creo que este lunes lluvioso y aburrido  me voy a poner a experimentar un poquito con esto







despues posteo las pics


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 2, 2009)

El principal inconveniente que les veo a las válvulas es... la  AT

aparte del tamaño
el consumo del filamento de caldeo
La emisión de rayos X
su fragilidad
su peso
la necesidad de vacío
el desgaste progresivo del cátodo, que produce una corta vida útil
precio relativamente alto
dificultad de fabricación masiva
el calor que desprenden, aunque no trabajen
...

Me quedo con los transistores


----------



## electrodan (Nov 2, 2009)

Al final nadie no explicó si son realmente teóricamente mas eficientes o no!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 2, 2009)

Supongo que.. Depende

Igual, la energía que se pierde en calor es menor que en los semiconductores,
pero el filamento da caldeo consume igualmente, aunque la válvula esté en vacío

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Nov 2, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> impresionante
> No comprendo como puede funcionar una válvula sin vacío



Por lo (poco) que sé, en una válvula el vacío es necesario por dos motivos: 
1) para evitar que el filamento se oxide y "muera", 
2) para que los electrones no choquen con nada en su camino. 

No me he fijado con demasiado detenimiento si el filamento de estas válvulas gaseosas (de alguna manera hay que denominarlas) se pone al rojo debido a la corriente circulante, o debido al calor de la llama. En cualquiera de los casos no se carboniza al instante por estar sumergida dentro de una masa gaseosa POBRE EN OXIGENO. Supongo que a la larga se termina destruyendo. 

La llama de alcohol proporciona una masa de átomos ionizados por donde puede circular corriente. A diferencia de los metales dónde la conductividad se debe principalmente a los electrones, acá predominan los iones (+) y (-).
Algo sobre la conductividad de las llamas ya se ha discutido en otro hilo del foro (detector de llama). 
Hasta Eduardo hizo mediciones en la hornalla de su cocina y todo. 

La amplificación se puede explicar por el hecho que al aplicar una tensión de grilla, ésta atrae más electrones de la nube incandescente, y entonces aumenta proporcionalmente la corriente entre cátodo y ánodo. 

Lo mío es sólo una suposicion. 

Me imagino que los puristas del conocimiento tendrán algo más concreto que aportar. Luego de lapidarme, claro. 



capitanp dijo:


> creo que este lunes lluvioso y aburrido  me voy a poner a experimentar un poquito con esto
> ...
> despues posteo las pics



Si querés hacer mediciones, buscate "sonda de Langmuir" en la Wiki o en Goooooogggle

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Nov 2, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Supongo que.. Depende
> 
> Igual, la energía que se pierde en calor es menor que en los semiconductores,



¿Como averiguaste eso? ¿Lo comprobaste de alguna manera?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2009)

El nombre para una válvula es válvula termo-iónica
¿ Que querrá decir esto ?
¿ Tendrá algo que ver con temperatura e iones  ?


----------



## electrodan (Nov 2, 2009)

Lo de "termo" (supongo yo) se refiere a que el cátodo se calienta para emitir electrones. Pero tu Fogonazo, que eres tan sabio (y lo digo en serio eh), ¿podrías explicarnos si (restando la energía necesaria para el caldeo del cátodo) se disipa potencia en la válvula?
Mi razonamiento es el siguiente: La válvula controla la corriente que pasa por ella. La única forma de controlar la corriente, es variando la conductancia (y obviamente también la resistencia).  La válvula se comporta como una resistencia. Conclusión: en la válvula se disipa potencia. ¿Me equivoqué en algo con este razonamiento?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 2, 2009)

Si dia de lluvia lindo para experimentar en casa...

La verdad una basofia logre obtener solo 5 miserables microamperes.

bueno lo que todos esperaban las pics, solo construi un rectificador media onda para probar y como obtube estos numeros ni me dio seguir


----------



## electrodan (Nov 3, 2009)

Creo que la llama está muy baja.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 3, 2009)

Voy a aumentar la llama, cambiar el anodo por cobre y reemplazar el catodo de alambre de zinc por uno nuevo


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

tu llama no es azul... Afectará????


----------



## asherar (Nov 3, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> tu llama no es azul... Afectará????



Depende de lo que necesites. 
La luminosidad y la temperatura máxima de una llama dependen de la cantidad de oxígeno en la zona de encendido. La regla "gruesa" es: más oxígeno => más temperatura, pero menos luminosidad.
 (ver PD. al final) 

Las hornallas premezclan el gas con el aire en la zona del pico, lo que puede regularse a mano para resulte una llama de color azul pálido y más caliente. 
En cambio, en las llamas de mecha el gas combustible se mezcla con el aire recién al quemarse, lo que hace que la llama sea más amarillenta y "fría". 

Un alambrecito fino puesto diametralmente a la llama se pondrá más rápido al rojo donde haya mayor liberación de calor. 

Saludos

PD: La regla "fina":
Los cromatógrafos de gases por llama se usan para identificar materiales analizando la luz que emiten al quemarse en una llama de Hidrógeno-Oxígeno.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 3, 2009)

ahhh me dan ganas de saer más sobre las válvulas...



> Igual, la energía que se pierde en calor es menor que en los semiconductores,
> pero el filamento da caldeo consume igualmente, aunque la válvula esté en vacío


 
Buen razonamiento  Supongo que en una atmósfera de vacío, la cantidad de electrones que llegarán al *anodo *será mayor, ya que no se encuentran con obstáculos en su camino ¿estoy en lo cierto? (seguro que no, pero mejor preguntar y hacer el ridículo que no quedarse con la duda)
Tambien puede que esté relacionado con el oxidamiento y desgaste del catodo.. pero no lo se




> ¿Como averiguaste eso? ¿Lo comprobaste de alguna manera?


 
Nosé, lo supongo, por eso he prguntado.

Mi teoría se basa en el hecho de que los transistores se calienta cuando trabajan, y los procesadores más, llegando al punto de quemarte si los tocas, pero las válvlas de poca potencia, por lo general se calientan menos (o eso creo :S)

A ver como va el experimento de capitanp, tengo ganas de verlo  

Saludos


----------



## karl (Nov 3, 2009)

las unicas cosas en las que se que un bulbo es superior a un semiconductor son:
a.- manejo de potencias marca diablo (como el magnetrón)
b.- resistencia a un pulso electromagnetico (realmente irrelevante si no manejas un MIG)
c.- estetica, un bulbo tiene mas cositas visibles que un transistor, al grado que los equipos de audio que los usan aún tienen la monada de ponerlos fuera de la caja
Finalmente, tengo entendido aunque no es algo que haya confirmado experimentalmente, que un bulbo no presenta ruido por fugas termicas que si se da en los transistores, debido a que en el bulbo el canal con la información es de vacio, por lo que no pueden "aparecer" electrónes que no deban de estar ahi.


----------



## ronces (Feb 8, 2010)

Las valvulas son muy estables para la radio frecuencia cosa que los semiconductores no pero los semiconductores han mejorado la tecnologia y la miniturizacion de todo lo que usamos dia a dia. 
las valvulas consumian grandes cantidades de energia pero generan grandes potencias de transmicion de radio que hoy en dia todavia varias estaciones de radio en diferentes partes del mundo trasmiten en fm, am, onda corta y telegrafia por ondas, si no cren sintonisen una radio de onda corta.

Los semiconductores consumen pocas cantidades de corriente y vajos voltajes asi como sus fuentes son muy pequeñas, y podemos hacer cosas maravillosas con ellos.

Todos tenemos mucho que desir de unos y de otros.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Haber chicas... Todos andan meando fuera de la olla. (si excedo el vocabulario, editen por favor).

y lo de chicas fue solo una expresion... jajaja sin animos de ofender, si no todo lo contrario, para hacer la interrupcion amena.

Una vez aclarado... ahora si a lo que me trajo.
Como son muchos puntos, no voy a citar, me da flojera, pero voy a meter mi cuchara y opinar.

La pregunta del millon, es mas eficiente una valvula que un semiconductor?

En el aspecto de consumo de energia... la respuesta es rotundamente NO!.
En el aspecto de control de un potencial electrico, si. Al no haber materia por donde fluyen los electrones, no hay forma que calienten el medio, asi que no disipan la energia en calor.
PERO!... ahora, el problema de las temperaturas... ahi es donde estan mas equivocados todos.
La mayor parte del calor que irradia una valvula, es del calefactor, calor necesario para crear el efecto de carga espacial que provee los electrones para su funcionamiento. El punto mas indeseable de la valvula. Pero esa potencia no la consideremos ahorita en cuestion de su funcionamiento activo. Ahora, hay otro aspecto que nadie ha mencionado. Los componentes internos (rejas y placa) de la valvula, sufren un calentamiento por el constante bombardeo electronico. En valvulas de amplificacion de tension, ese calentamiento es casi nulo, pero en el caso de las valvulas de potencia, si sufre un calentamiento, las rejas es despreciable, pero en el caso de la placa, si se sobrecarga, la placa llega ponerse al rojo vivo. Incluso, los datasheet traen un parametro de disipacion máxima en watts que debe respetarse para evitar acortar la vida de la valvula. Y obviamente esa potencia disipada, se resta a la potencia de salida del circuito. Pero aun asi, esa potencia disipada, es proporcionalmente pequeña a la potencia total en cuestion. Hablamos de cientos de watts. simplemente... hay valvulas que operan a 300 volts y 1800 mA, eso es un total de 540 watts por valvula. Y la potencia que disipan anda sobre los 10 watts. (ojo, no recuerdo bien los datos, pero si gustan, puedo investigar en mi manual RCA de 1970). Así que la potencia disipada es solo el 1.85% del total.
En el caso de las valvulas que tienen disipador, son para potencias de 1000 watts o superiores. Simplemente el magnetron de los hornos que son de 1000 watts traen un disipador que es enfriado por el ventilador que tienen en la parte posterior.

Ahora, hay dos tipos de valvulas, las gaseosas y las de vacío. Las de vacio son las convencionales que usan calefactor, y son ... al vacio, es decir, nada. Existieron algunas que tenian una pequeñisima cantidad de mercurio, que se vaporizaba al calentarse y mejoraba un poco su conduccion. De ahí el halo azul de algunas valvulas.
Las gaseosas, esas no tenian calefactor, esas, tenian un gas, que al ionizarse con una tension inicial, se calentaba el gas y calentaba al cátodo. Creo que por ahi quieren comprobar el efecto con el mechero, pero estan equivocados con la implementacion del experimento. Para empezar, el gas no es un medio de conduccion, es un medio calefactor para calentar el catodo. Y en segunda, el gas es a baja presion y es inherte ( de la familia de gases raros a la derecha de la tabla periodica).
Si quieren experimentar con la emision catodica, seria mejor una lampara incandescente forrada de papel aluminio. Pude encender un led con la pura emision del filamento del foco. El flujo de electrones expelido del filamento era suficiente para encender el led sin una fuente adicional.

Y por ultimo punto. El sonido de los amplificadores valvulares. 
El debate sobre que es mejor sonido, es un debate que he encontrado en infinidad de paginas. Pero tengo algunos argumentos solidos al respecto.
El primero e inegable es que los equipos de sonido de mayor calidad y que actualmente sigue fabricando marshall y demas de la categoria que no recuerdo como escribir el nombre, y adicionalmente que son los elegidos por los "master de la musica" (no hablo de regueton por su puesto), son amplificadores valvulares. ¿porque razon? hablen con un musico y veran que estan convencidos sobre el sonido del amplificador valvular.
El segundo argumento es cuestion electronica. Un transistor de union bipolar (bjt) tiene una respuesta lineal en su ganancia, mientras una valvula tiene una respuesta del tipo exponencial, es decir, no es una linea o una proporcion directa, si no que es curva, con un radio muy amplio eso si, pero es curva y se aprecia mas cuando esta cerca de su voltaje de corte. (se requiere un poco de conocimiento de transistores).
Eso, obviamente el oido lo percibe. Otro dispositivo de estado solido que tiene un comportamiento similar son los transistores de efecto de campo (MOSFET, FET). Esto es porque tanto las valvulas, como los transistores FET, funcionan por efecto de campo electrico. Es decir, controlan el flujo de electrones con campos electricos. Suena redundante, pero tendria que explicar todo el concepto. Recomiendo que lean sobre el campo electrico en wiki.

Ahora, por ultimo, basandome en esta gran diferencia de la caracteristica del comportamiento lineal y exponencial de un bjt y un dispositivo de efecto de campo (sea valvula o fet), y con algo de ayuda de mi hermano que es guitarrista, me puse a experimentar un poco.
Los amplificadores valvulares, tienen un sonido particular sobre todo a la hora de generar distorsion a la guitarra. Es un sonido que no se como explicar, pero es unico. Hice algunas simulaciones en spice con transistores de efecto de campo y bjt y efectivamente existe diferencia sobre las armonicas generadas y amplificadas. Voy a buscar el documento con lo que explique a mi hermano de como se comportan.
Por ultimo, los transistores amplifican corriente dependiente de corriente, mientras un fet amplifica corriente dependiente de voltaje. Las cargas y los dispositivos operan totalmente diferente.

En conclusión, puedo decir que efectivamente existe diferencia sobre el comportamiento de un dispositivo amplificador de efecto de campo y un BJT, sobre todo en sus curvas de respuesta y ganancia. 
Por otro lado, efectivamente, sometiendo a fourier la respuesta de un amplificador de efecto de campo y un transistor bjt, existe una diferencia notable sobre los armonicos en el espectro. El oido lo percibe pero no es facil darse cuenta. Y menos escuchando regueton. 
Por ultimo, un amplificador FET podria dar la calidad de un amplificador valvular, sin los inconvenientes de los voltajes y las corrientes de calefaccion, pero un transistor fet es muy delicado y no es practico trabajando con potencia. (atencion, es diferente un transistor fet y un mosfet, estos ultimos si son sometidos a corrientes altas).
Por ultimo, una valvula soporta mas castigo que un transistor de cualquier tipo. Simplemente, un amplificador a transistor se quema inmediatamente al sobrecargar sus salida, y uno de valvulas, eventualmente puede dañarse, pero no de manera tan rapida y dramatica como un transistor.

Espero aclarar un poco las dudas, y buscare esas simulaciones y espectros de respuesta sometidas a fourier, para enriquecer la aclaracion.

Saludais.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2010)

Lo que vos dices sobre el "sonido" de las valvulas y los transistores es totalmente cierto, y para composición musical puede ser válido si el músico así lo decide.  Lo que es completamente FALSO es que las valvulas tienen el *sonido HiFi* que enloquece a los "audiófilos".
El sonido de la válvulas *NO ES HIFI*, por que meten distorsión de armónicos pares y otras yerbas derivadas de los trafos de salida y la saturación "suave". Y aunque suene "mas bonito" que un amplificador con transistores (o valvular sin distorsión) no es HiFi, por que no está reproduciendo lo que se grabó originalmente.

Creo que este es el núcleo de toda la discusión que dá vuelta por la web, sumado a la parva de "audiófilos" que gastan miles de dólares en equipos con condensadores electrolíticos especiales para que no distorsionen la señal (y que dudo que puedan escucharla) pero luego usan amplificadores valvulares con tasas de distorsión entre el 1 y el 3%.

En fin....pura sanata...


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Edito y anexo para evitar que algunos se ofendan por causas desconocidas...

Personalmente a mi me gustan los sonidos amplificados con efecto de campo... 

Efectivamente es cuestion apreciativa.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 9, 2010)

Lo que dice ezavalla es verdad, y creo que hablar de audio es algo un poco subjetivo, es cosa de que te guste el sonido


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 9, 2010)

Este topico lo he visto en otros foros y comentarios de blogs, y efectivamente es subjetivo, o de apreciacion. Incluso me aventuro a decir en algunos casos puede rayar mas en el fanatismo, algo parecido a los equipos deportivos. Pero aun asi, se mencionan cosas interesantes de una y otra tecnología. Ya sean datos curiosos, historicos o anecdotas peculiares. Todo por el gusto de la riqueza cultural.

Salu2!


----------



## ronces (Feb 9, 2010)

a claro tienes razon, un ejemplo tengo unos radios antuguos que funcionan a valvulas y la mayoria lo e restaurado de los pies ala cabeza y e costruido juguetescon valvulas.
y mi opinion es que las valvulas son muy eficientes y muy buenas en la amlpificacion de sonidos por su amplia gama de frecuencias asi como su potencia independientemente los consumos altos de voltaje y corriente, que en esas epocas funcionavan muy bien, y que todavia se usan en la idustria, hoy en dia vivimos muy apriza y al mejorar la electronica de los semiconductores en general, todo se hace mas lijero con mas capasidad pero mas delicado si esto no mejorara cada dia mas y mas no estariamos platicando por este medio.
en resumen mi opinion es que las valvulas son mejores en muchas cosas.
los semiconductores son mejores en muchas cosas que nos fasilitan la vida o nos las complican. 
PD: que vivan las valvulas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> creo que este lunes lluvioso y aburrido me voy a poner a experimentar un poquito con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ***************************************************************

*Capitanp* creo que el electrodo mas caliante debe ir debajo (cátodo).

Te dejo dos links interesantes de una pagina que tambien le gusta a Eduardo 

http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/01100-c10-efecto-azul

http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02300-emul-efecto-edison

Suerte !


----------



## ronces (Feb 9, 2010)

que interesante es esto cosas que no sabia que maravilloso es la electronica


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 1, 2011)

bueno meti el dedo en la yaga, aca arrancamos.... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distorsión#Distorsi.C3.B3n_debida_a_la_realimentaci.C3.B3n


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> bueno meti el dedo en la yaga, aca arrancamos.... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distorsi%C3%B3n#Distorsi.C3.B3n_debida_a_la_realimentaci.C3.B3n



  
Ese tema ya lo tratamos "calurosamente" en el _*foro *_no hace mucho tiempo...
La Distorsión por Intermodulación Transitoria NO ES APLICABLE EN UN AMPLIFICADOR DE AUDIO, y la principal falla es la técnica de medición, donde se excitan los amplificadores con señales que NO EXISTEN EN LA REALIDAD DEL AUDIO.

A lo largo del link del párrafo anterior están comentadas cuales son las amplitudes REALES de las señales de "alta frecuencia" en audio y cual es el slew-rate necesario para reproducirlas sin distorsión.

También están referidos los dos papers de los Otala donde explica lo que encontró y como lo midió, y a pesar de que es un fenómeno real, en audio NO HAY ONDAS CUADRADAS  así que no se puede hablar de que exista la TIM...ya que según dicen, con las senoides no se producen por que son ondas fáciles... 

PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

En UNISONIC TECHNOLOGIES, para la medición de la distorsión por intermodulación transitoria utilizan otro método el cual describen muy bien en la hoja de datos del TDA2030: http://www.utc-ic.com/spec/TDA2030.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En UNISONIC TECHNOLOGIES, para la medición de la distorsión por intermodulación transitoria utilizan otro método el cual describen muy bien en la hoja de datos del TDA2030: http://www.utc-ic.com/spec/TDA2030.pdf


Ya lo veo, pero no tiene mucha diferencia (espectralmente hablando) con el metodo de las ondas cuadradas . Fijate lo que subrayé en rojo: Si la señal de prueba es de 20kHz, cual es el tiempo de bajada de esa onda? ...debe estar fuera - y por lejos - de los tiempos de bajada de cualquier señal musical real , con lo que seguimos excitando al amplificador con señales irreales...



Lo de invertir la onda para eliminar la componente de CC es puramente anecdótico...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

La verdad no se. Las formas de onda de una orquesta son sumamente complejas.
Dejo esta imagen:




Aún en bajas frecuencias se pueden producir flancos de subida muy abruptos, están muy lejos de una sinusoidal.
Dejo también otra imagen de formas de onda de instrumentos que es realmente llamativa:




Es más que llamativa la forma de onda y las armónicas del violín.

PD: me gustaría ver en vivo como es la forma de onda de un violín con esta nota: D#8/Eb8 (corresponde a 4978.03 Hz)


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 2, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> > Ese tema ya lo tratamos "calurosamente" en el _*foro *_no hace mucho tiempo...
> > La Distorsión por Intermodulación Transitoria NO ES APLICABLE EN UN AMPLIFICADOR DE AUDIO, y la principal falla es la técnica de medición, donde se excitan los amplificadores con señales que NO EXISTEN EN LA REALIDAD DEL AUDIO.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> si es verdad..! con ondas forma pico de sierra,  pero esto es para poner en evidencia la falta de velocidad en la reaccion del transistor con respecto a la valvula


   
Transistores más lentos que las válvulas? Naaa.....te quedaste en 1960!!!!



electromecanico dijo:


> las pruebas destructivas de los autos?? los autos no salen de fabrica y andan chocando a toda hora,  es para un caso y un momento en particular


Claro, pero el choque tiene una probabilidad distinta de cero en la vida de un auto. Pero en audio no existen ondas cuadradas por que ningún instrumento puede generarlas!!!! Ni tampoco existen ondas con tiempo de subidas de 1 microsegundo, por que en todos los instrumentos hay componentes mecánicos que mover para generar el sonido, y aunque se puede hacer ruido que tenga estas características con un sintetizador, ningún parlante puede reproducirla...mucho menos un oído escucharla


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

En la actualidad, las plantas terrenas de satélite, para su amplificador final, siguen usando válvulas.


> Klystrons produce microwave power far in excess of that developed by solid state.  In modern systems, they are used from UHF (hundreds of MHz) up through  hundreds of gigahertz (as in the Extended Interaction Klystrons in the CloudSat satellite). Klystrons can be found at work in radar, satellite and wideband high-power communication (very common in television broadcasting and EHF satellite terminals), medicine (radiation oncology), and high-energy physics (particle accelerators and experimental reactors). At SLAC,  for example, klystrons are routinely employed which have outputs in the  range of 50 megawatts (pulse) and 50 kilowatts (time-averaged) at  frequencies nearing 3 GHz Popular Science's "Best of What's New 2007"


No hace tanto tiempo, instalé (junto con otros colegas) una planta de este tipo.
Y la salida era valvular.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klystron
En altas potencias y altas frecuencias, hasta ahora, el dominio es de los viejos "tubos" de alto vacío.
Y en general para altas potencias, también lo es 
Una sola "valvulita" es capaz de generar salidas de más de 1 MWatt, qué arreglo de semiconductores se necesitaría para eso?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En la actualidad, las plantas terrenas de satélite, para su amplificador final, siguen usando válvulas.
> 
> No hace tanto tiempo, instalé (junto con otros colegas) una planta de este tipo.
> Y la salida era valvular.
> ...



Mmm, Esto ya se esta convirtiendo en la clásica guerra del Bulbo Vs El Transistor. 
El tema trata de que sistema es más eficiente. Así de simple. No soy adepto a la tecnología valvular, pero estoy seguro que para generar 1MW de RF vas a gastar Muuuuuuucha energía. De ahí la ineficiencia. Corríjanme si me equivoco.
Estoy seguro que si el estado sólido se perfecciona, se harían amplificadores RF de altisima potencia con una eficiencia jamás alcanzada.

Ahora, algo que me llegó al coco: ¿Que tiene que ver esto con las señales de Audio que es de lo que trata la "platica"?

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 3, 2011)

no taca, aca dice tecnologia valvular, no limita, pero eso me lleva a pensar, ¿mas eficiente, para que?
ahora que si lo vemos por lo estricto de la palabra definitivamente el semiconductor es mas eficiente porque consume mennos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

En la humilde opinión del felino, la eficiencia no es solo consumo. El rendimiento con respecto al consumo es solo un aspecto. Si algo consume más pero es más fiable, la variable de eficiencia, va a depender de la necesidad. Si necesito que no haya interrupción de datos, que elijo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 3, 2011)

por eso pregunto, eficiente para que? ese es el punto medular de la discucion, sea semiconductor o tubo de vacio tienen eficiencia en diferentes aspectos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Helminto, no puedo más que aplaudirte, no conozco el emoticón, pero bueno: Pla Pla Pla Pla Pla Pla Pla Pla


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2011)

Pues... Viendo que tanto el Bulbo como el Transistor tienen sus Deficiencias y Virtudes (Que casi todos conocen)  ¿Que se va a discutir ahora?  

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En la humilde opinión del felino, la eficiencia no es solo consumo. El rendimiento con respecto al consumo es solo un aspecto. Si algo consume más pero es más fiable, la variable de eficiencia, va a depender de la necesidad. *Si necesito que no haya interrupción de datos, que elijo?*


Un sistema redundante


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2011)

Estan revolviendo peras con nueces...

Algo asi como comparar un 4X4 con un vehiculo compacto. Cada tecnología tiene propiedades diferentes... ¿por que? ¡POR QUE FUNCIONAN DIFERENTE!

La valvula siempre va a soportar operar con voltajes elevados, tan elevados como el aislamiento interelectródico lo permita. Eso es una particularidad que le permite a la valvula operar grandes cantidades de potencia, mientras un silicio, rondan en los 200V, en caso de los mosfet.
Es mejor operar grandes voltajes en corrientes pequeñas para trasferir potencia, que corrientes grandes con voltajes pequeños. Esto lo establecio Nicola Tesla, y de ahi el de usar lineas de alta tensión. Se tienen menos pérdidas por la resistencia y por consiguiente, el calentamiento de los conductores.
No voy a dar mas especificaciones técnicas por que ya he comprobado que no las leen y se aferran a un comentario extraido de otro lado. 
Pero las cosas son así... ¿que vas a hacer? y eso contesta la pregunta de ¿que vas a usar?.
Ahora que si se diseña algun dispositivo de silicio o algo similar en estado solido, que ofrezca esas prestaciones, entonces seguro la valvula de vacio ya no tendrá uso. Pero eso solo es una especulación.

Es un hecho que el uso de valvulas en equipos domesticos (excepto el horno de microondas), es simple romanticismo. No tiene razon técnica de ser así. Y lo digo yo, que me encanta ver esas valvulas encendidas y ese sonido particular que tienen, pero hay amplificadores que los superan por mucho, claro que con un costo mucho mas elevado. Así que por que no mejor, en vez de aferrarse, solo aceptar modestamente, que habemos muchos aferrados al gusto de usar valvulas, a sabiendas que existen tecnologias superiores. Tal cual como los coleccionistas de autos antiguos.
Es un gusto digno de admirarse, pero nada mas. El entrar en fanatismos, es lo que ahora si ya no cabe.

Saludos y que pasen buena tarde.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

Esto te parece romanticismo? no leiste lo que dijo Black'
http://www.cpii.com/docs/datasheets/78/4CM2500KG-X-2274.pdf

Fijate vos que en este foro tal vez hay más fantismo y se inclina, por una y matan a la otra,cuando la mayoria ve lo que escribe y lo que le envian todavia en un TRC
La tecnologia valvular se dejo de desarrollar, pero por ejemplo la cavidad resonante, para el microondas fue invantada mucho después, y es tecnologia valvular y eso con silicio no tenes como reemplazarlo.

Pero miremos a otro gran olvidado el *GERMANIO* Tektronix para sus últimos osciloscpios de alta frecuencia tuvo que desarrollar componentes basado en germanio........ 

Dos cosas muy curiosas, se alcanzaron ondas de muy altafrecuencia antes que los tubos existieran y eso se dejo de lado, claro por una cuestión técnica entendible, 
Los tubos de vacio y los transistores de germanio tienen un excelente comportamiento para muy altas frecuencias, donde el silicio tienen bastantes problemas, 
Para muy altas frecuencias se hacen transistores de arseniuo de galio, eso ya no es silicio, pero son muy delicados, deben soldarse con soldador puesto a tierra, el operador no puede llevar ropas de nylon  o semejantes y el soldador debe ser calentado a la llama....... bastante complejo, y ojos es para recepción, para tales frecuencias con tubos cualquiera lo hace sin peligro de dañarlos porque estos no son sensibles a las corrientes estáticas lo que en ese campo le da gran ventaja....

Entonces vemos que para transmisión no hay como el tubo, para recepción y sobre todo para equipos pequeños, el silicio no va y el arseniuoro de galio el que toma la posta, el silicio esta en otras etapas pero esta......

Esto nos lleva que no hay supremacia absoluta, hay campos donde uno se adecua mejor que otro y terminan compaartiendo y trabajando en conjunto y alli no hay románticismo sino más bien un prágmatismo y práctisimo, donde se deben dejar de lado las tonteras y ser reales, 

Y mestro Ezavalla, me explica que mecanismo redundante utiizo para seguridad nacional para evitar que un puslo me deje sin mi tremenda tecnologia del semiconductor sin nada de nada de golpe???

Si tiene la respuesta contactese con la fuerzas armadas de USA que segruo lo contrataran....

Cuando hace años un avión ruso con disidente aterrizo, en japón los americanos esperaban ver una tecnologia extrema, ya que cruso la barrera de radadares como si nada, y cuadno vieron que habia unas cosas de vidriio que tenian una lucesita que prendia..... no entendieron nada, ni siquiera sabia de que se trataba, hasta que uno recordo que eso eran tubos de vacio, se mofaron largamente de los rusos y 20 años después entendieron porque, El dueño de discovery chanel, paso unas filamaciones de una serie de tanques Abrams, que habian quedado misteriosamene varados y destruidos con gran facilidiad.......... alli daban cuenta que un extraño artefacto habia sido echo estallar pero no era un bomba... era un artefacto que produjo un gran pulso y los tanque quedaron estáticos como piedra, nada funciona luego de un estallido nuclear, ni el auto ni la moto ni la compu ni la radio ni el celu, nada que lleve estado solido, lo único que funciona en esas condiciones son los tubos de vacio......

Pero eso tampoco indica supremacia, nos habla que las disntias tencologias cubren distintos roles según la necesidad y ese es el asunto, por lo que la gran respuesta a la encuesta es *DEPENDE*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 3, 2011)

En una válvula no existe la tensión umbral de los semiconductores en ausencia de polarización de la rejilla.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 3, 2011)

y leiste los comentarios donde se pregunta, eficiente para que?, o que vas a hacer para saber que vas a usar?

efectivamente depende

por otro lado con respecto a lo del avion la verdad no he oido hablar de eso,  pero para burlar los radares hubo en mexico un narcotraficante que lo lograba con facilidad y sin discutir tecnologias amado carrillo, el señor de los cielos.

tecnologias hay muchas y depende lo que nesecitan es la adecuada para usar


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Esto te parece romanticismo? no leiste lo que dijo Black'
> http://www.cpii.com/docs/datasheets/...0KG-X-2274.pdf


Si, no habia caido en cuenta que esa valvula si puede trabajar como un OTL! Ya viste la corriente que maneja en placa? Seguro no encontraras parlante que lo soporte!
¿Pero ya viste la corriente que requiere el filamento para calentar? Tampoco creo que encuentres fuentes comerciales que lo aguanten.



El germanio es obviamente mejor que el silicio, debido a que tiene voltajes de encendido inferiores a los clasicos 0.7V teóricos del silicio. Pero que crees? El transistor se creo con la meta de abaratar y producir en cantidades industriales, y el germanio, no es un elemento facil de extraer y ni tan abundante como el silicio. Así que, para aplicaciones comunes y baratas, no aplica. Ahora, si tu tienes un gran capital, bien por ti, aprovecha por que seguro podras crear dispositivos muy eficientes.



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> La tecnologia valvular se dejo de desarrollar, pero por ejemplo la cavidad resonante, para el microondas fue invantada mucho después, y es tecnologia valvular y eso con silicio no tenes como reemplazarlo.


¿Y que dije yo?



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Pero eso tampoco indica supremacia, nos habla que las disntias tencologias cubren distintos roles según la necesidad y ese es el asunto, por lo que la gran respuesta a la encuesta es DEPENDE



¿Entonces que dije yo?

Ha si, yo recuerdo que los norteamericanos usaban los B-17 y B-29 a radiocontrol para las pruebas de de las bombas por muchos años... y es justo por que no les afectaba el EMP. Aguas por como se maneja esta informacion, por que se da a malos entendidos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Un sistema redundante se aplica cuando se puede aplicar. En las plantas terrenas de satélite por ejemplo, muchas cosas son redundantes, excepto la etapa de potencia. No es fácil andar cambiando una guía de ondas de un equipo a otro, y el tiempo que se tardaría, no está permitido. Será por eso que usan un Klystron?
En los radares, porqué la potencia sigue siendo valvular?
Creo que esta anécdota puede aclarar algo:
Hace muchos años trabajaba en la planta transmisora de Radio Provincia ubicada en Villa Elisa.
Esta planta posee 2 transmisores, uno de 45 kW y otro de 5 o 10 (no recuerdo).
Ambos son valvulares (el más grande con 3 CX15000 en RF y 2 en modulación).
Una noche cayó un rayo en la antena. A pesar de los chisperos (y muy generosos) que tiene tanto en la base de la antena como en la entrada de la línea de transmisión, parte de la descarga llegó hasta el mismo transmisor.
Fue un estruendo bastante grande, sin embargo no saltó ninguno de los seguros que tiene, sin embargo cuando miro la potencia de salida, estaba muy baja. Procedí a cambiar de transmisor y empezamos con las reparaciones.
La bobina tanque de salida tiene unos 40 centímetros de diámetro por 1 metro de altura. Es de caño de cobre (no alambre) y está sostenida por 3 o 4 aisladores de porcelana. 2 de estos aisladores se habían "carbonizado" literalmente. El ruido que se oía luego de la descarga, eran las chispas que se generaba ahí (parecía el laboratorio de Frankenstein).
Y el cambio de esos aisladores fue toda la reparación que se necesitó (ahora estoy en duda si un condensador también). Excepto eso, nada se dañó. Alguien cree que eso hubiera sido tolerado por un dispositivo de estado sólido?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Imposible, de echo hace años cuando llegamos a RIOIV nos sorprndio el echo de que aún se utiizarn TV valvulares conetados al cable(en los 90) el caso es que cuando cae un rayo o hay una decarga sobre la linea de transimisión queda el tendal de aparatos dañados, y alli me acuerdo que la gente preguntaba porque el Blanco y negro seguia funcionando y el otro que es más nuevo dejo de andar......

Llendo a lo que dice Black, en potencias de RF de estado solido, de estado solio se queda sin antena que creen que le pasa a la potencia? 
En el mismo Rio cuarto y visitando la planta transmidora de una emsiora local, que tambien tenia dos transmisores,  uno lo utiizaban de dia y el otro de nohce y servia de emergencia cuando el principal fallaba, Mi amigo por qurer hacer gala de que conocia todo el funcionamiento,(alli recuerdo las bobinas echas de tubos), tenian un sistema de cuchilla que que cambiaba de posición y conectaba uno u otro amplificador y en su afan de eplicarme hizo el moviminto que haria si se corta el principal, y sin quere presiono el domo  la cuchilla giro y el amplficador quedo sin antena unos momentos, porque este la volvio pero fue suficinatae y se apago, asi que tuvo que voler y encender el equipo nocturno/auxiliar, mientras le ayudaba a reemplazar 6 fusibles para al cabo de 5 minutos estar al aire de nuevo, 

algo más cotitiano, en audio o en tv, se rompen transistores en cantidad a veces en pruebas y reparaciones, los tubos se ponian rojos pero no morian, cualquier transitor de horizontal si se produce un arco o perdida de alta se mueee si o si, y los que trabajaron con tV valvulares recordaran, que uno hacercaba un gran destornillador al casquillo de la salida horzontal 6DQ6 PL36, o a la amortigudora saltaba un arco bien notable un chisporrroteo de menor envergadrura el estdo solido no lo soporta

Y como dije antes, si se produce un pulso electromagnético morira todo lo elctrónico salvo lo que tegna tubos, asi que vayan haciendose de un receptor con tuvos de vacio, el Señor Black Tiger les puede proporcionar como hacer unos regenertivos sencillos  y si no radio a galena, pero galena ensrio porque no habra dido quesobreviva o algunos de los muchos sistemsas detectorees que emplearon los pioneros

Favor de hacer su pedido de circuitos con tiempo, si hay un pulso electromágnético chau internet....  y todolo que use estado solido, pasara a ser muy solido.....



antiworldx dijo:


> Si, no habia caido en cuenta que esa valvula si puede trabajar como un OTL! Ya viste la corriente que maneja en placa? Seguro no encontraras parlante que lo soporte!
> ¿Pero ya viste la corriente que requiere el filamento para calentar? Tampoco creo que encuentres fuentes comerciales que lo aguanten.



Que fumaste? no mescles!!! nadie hAblo que ese tuvo sirve para audio, esa es una valvuala de transimisón, es otro campo. tenes ides siquiera del tamaño que tiene?


Cuando se hicieron las pruebas a control remoto de los bombardero B29 querido mío, no los afecto el pulso porque todo el equipamiento era con tubos!!!!!

*El transistor se invento luego de la guerra*, los primeros equipos que utiizaron estado solido recien vieron la luz en 1960 hubicate en  el tiempo y no digas cualquiera solo porque te gusta contradecirme

y recien se utiizaron semiconductores en baja escala en la guerra de vietnan.......

Toda la aviónica en la segunda guerra se hizo con tubos, equipos de transmisión, radares receptores, hasta los primeros sistemas de punteria con apoyo electrónico uso tubo de vacio, para el grado militar se utilzaban en lugar de vidrio tubos metálicos en incluso cerámicos

Por esa razón Rusia no cerro sus fabricas de tubos y siguio sacando nuevos tipos como el 6C33 entre muchas otras

y vuelvo a decir lo que dije cada tecnologia sirve según sean las necesidades, la respuesta sigue siendo *DEPENDE*


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 4, 2011)

buenoya que lo dices voy a cambiar todo mi sistema electronico, audio video computacion todo lo cambiate por tubos, no vaya siendo que mañana caiga un pulso electromagnetico que cambie mis costumbres de comodidad de hoy en dia...
espero no tener que aclarar que todo esto es una ironia


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

jjajaja no helmminto, solo tomar alguna precaución, solo imaginate en este mundo cambiante y conflitivo si pasa algo de eso, no te servira cambiar todo, ya que las estaciones de TV la mayor parte es estado solido y solo algunas estaciones de Radio que tengan todo el equipamiento completo podran seguir transmitiendo, de úlitma si no lo tienen, apareceran oferentes y a preciso exorvitantes al igual que los receptores, solo necesitaras un receptor de radio nada más el resto sera superfluo y un montón de chatarra, o sea lo que dices con algo de ironia ni siquiea podra ser, solo la telefonia que sea antigua funcionara, asi que habria grandes zonas incomunidacadas, lo radio aficionados intntando ponr en marcha sus antiguos equipos a valvulas, Si un desartre asi llegara a paar, ni siquiera hace falta que afecte a todo el planeta, que pase en una región, esa región quedara aislada en comunicaciones, y no me extrañaria que echen mano a los equipos de los museos


Asi que no seas extremista, tener la vieja tecnologia en casa previa a la electrónica, tendra sua gran valor en caso de un desastre como el mencionado, por eso las cosas nos siguen diciendo *DEPENDE*


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 4, 2011)

en caso de que se de un pulso electromagnetico creo que el menor problema seria la tecnologia que se use y no creo nesecitar internet o radio, prefiero una tecnologia mas antigua y mas util


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2011)

Si alguien manda un PEM (directo o inducido por una explosión atómica), no solo van a dejar de funcionar los receptores, *sino también los transmisores*. Que tenga una valvula a la salida solo puede garantizar que esa etapa, y eventualmente las cercanas, sigan funcionando, pero todas las otras....PUUFFFFFFF.
Con esto, la solución es tirar toda la radio a la basura y armarla de nuevo con válvulas  ...pero me parece que es un poco caro de hacer , tanto mas cuanto si es un PEM por una explosión atómica...probablemente ya no quede nadie que transmita .

Estamos en claro que para manejar ciertos niveles de MUY ALTA potencia en RF hacen falta válvulas, pero también estamos hablando de AM y de bajas frecuencia, un tipo de transmisión "primitivo", con un desparramo espectral de potencia bastante importante. Si comparan, un satélite no usa KWatts para transmitir (por que no los tiene disponibles) y si embargo se comunica desde Júpiter *y mas allá* (copyright Toy Story ), así que ustedes verán...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Por eso Eduardo, según sea el campo que se trate, una tecnologia sera más conveniente o no, y hay campos muy diversos, convengamos que los trasnsitores de los equipos satelitales no utiizan silicio, pero siguen siendo estado solido, por eso cada una tiene su campo de acción y eso ocure en otros ordenes no solo en la electrónica, un ejemplo simple, neumatico o hidraulica, y son semejantes pero bien diferntes tienne campos bien definidos pero hay a veces solapamiento, un ejemplo simple, el sistema de freno standarizado es hidraúlico pero en los vehiculos de gran porte es neumático..... y asi, creo que no tiene más sentido discutir si no entender que no se pude descartar nada no hay que ser extremista, y simplemnte comprender que cada tecnologia tiene su campo de aplicación y es por elloa que mi respueta es DEPENDE,   si necesito un gran transmsor y casi seguro que pensare en un tubo pero si pienso en un auricular intraural y no me queda otras que SMD y asi aún dentro del mismo campo de los semiconductores, las tecnicas de PWM vienen desplazando al ontrolo por tiristor por ejemplo y asi, hay evoluciones buenas otras no tanto, sabemos de una serie de material que fue creado pero luego se dejo ya sea porque en si no era bueno y en otros casos era bueno pero no tuvo la adhesión necesaria, Esa es otra varible, por ejemplo en las computadoras, que impulso el avance y desrrollo vetiginoso que hace que un PC nuevo con lo mejor en breve tiempo sea obsoleto? No fueron ni los procesadroes de texto, ni las planillas de calculo, ni lo programas de cad ni los de simulación..... fue el ocio, los juegos que hacen que todo esto pase y cada cosa es asi por eso hablar de supremacia creo que no corresponde si no hubicar cada cosa en su lugar y asi poder tomar lo mejor cuando lo necesite
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yo no voy a ir hasta el punto de un pulso electromagnético.
Vuelvo a hacer mi pregunta, si son tan obsoletas, porqué en muchas aplicaciones se siguen usando en emisoras de radio, tv, plantas terrenas, radares, micro ondas, etc?
Cada cosa en su lugar, apreciar la ventaja de algo no es desmerecer otra cosa.
Una emisora de 1 GW, con qué dispositivo de salida la construirían?
Un radar, con qué?
Etc, etc etc.
Gente, cada cosa en su lugar. Si alguien cree que las válvulas son obsoletas, porqué EIMAC por ejemplo sigue desarrollando en ellas? Y no estoy hablando de amplificadores de 100 watts y esas cosas.
Más allá de las preferencias en audio, hay otro mundo que no es audio, y tampoco computación. Un simple equipo de RX, el que ha salvado infinidad de vidas, y las seguirá salvando, que creen que usa para generarlos? Un transistor?
Llega un punto en que las discusiones son estériles, y vuelvo a mi pregunta original la cual dije al principio. Y mejor aún, la cambio, si no existiesen las válvulas, creen que sería todo igual?
Si es así, que alguien me explique como va a sacar 1 MW con unos transistores o dispositivos sólidos con cierto grado de seguridad.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2011)

Sr. pandacba...

Sr. Black Tiger1954...

Les doy libre expresion en este foro, he visto que la ley del que escribe mas es la que impera... les regalo el foro para que digan lo que mas les convenga a costa de lo que la razon les demuestre...

Señores, para ustedes les regalo las mente que sedientas vienen a buscar las respuestas que tanto necesita para seguir prospreando...

Para las siguientes generaciones les brindo su blanca e inocente mente para que las puedan moldear a su forma de ver la vida, y puedan manipular lo que ustedes crean mas conveniente...

A partir de hoy les brindo libre camino, juro que jamás volvere a anteponerme a sus necesidades, y que tambien jamás estaré en contra de sus creencias. Ustedes son amos y señores de su palabra y ojala sean responsables de lo que crean conveniente para el progreso de la sociedad latino-americana.

Sean prudentes y hagan buen uso de su gran sabiduria, ya que ella sera la base de las siguientes generaciones que daran fruto al desarrollo y al buen prosperar del foro que actualmente hemos tratado de alimentar con nuestros conocimientos...

Soy prudente y ustedes hagan lo mismo hacia quienes con toda la confianza los siguen...

Un saludo y se despide


Herr Ingenieur Carlos Parga...

Buena suerte y von voyaje...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 6, 2011)

Realmente creés que con 56 años busco seguidores o imponer mi pensamiento.
Hasta ahora volqué solo datos contrastables.
Por ejemplo, como hacer un amplificador de 1 kW (no estoy pidiendo mucho) a 4.5 GHz con semiconductores.
Yo posteo cuando tengo ganas (sea para hacer una broma, aportar algo o porque sí).
Si no tenés respuestas, es tú problema, pero no vengas a hacer cargo a los demás.
El tema era específico, es más eficiente o no. Y en determinadas aplicaciones, lo es, hasta el punto que con silicio hay cosas que no se puede hacer (hasta ahora -Marzo del 2011-).
Además, para tener seguidores, hay que tener un fin, una meta, y ninguna tengo.
Solo vuelco mi experiencia y mis vivencias.
Las podes creer o no, no me importa. No busco seguidores ni nada de eso, solo intentar transmitir lo que he vivido.
No digo que uno sea mejor o peor que el otro, solo dije que en determinadas aplicaciones, no tienen reemplazo (hasta ahora).

A través de los años descubrí que no solo había blanco y negro, hay una gama de colores intermedios.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

vos nos da que?, perdón?? creo que estas ofuscado y por ello estas diciendo cualquier cosa, eso puedo entenderlo......
Si me dicen hay que automaizar esa máquina o proceso, primero vere de que se trata y que me brindan las distintas opciones ya que no me caso con ninguna, y tomare la más conveniente al caso, porque me temo que circuncribir a una sola teniendo un abanico de posiblidades? porque utilizar un plc si con microPLC lo puedo hacer?, hace un tiempo atras cuando los variadores eran caros intentamos he hicimos varias cosas, peo luego vino una olada de prodcutos de muy buena factura, a muy bajos precios con una cantidad de opciones, y dijimos listo hoy por hoy conviene comprarlo....

y asi si debo manejar ciertas potencias en alterna y vere que es mejor un relay, un contactor, Triac's IGBT's pero llegada cierta potencia, como hornos de muy alta capacidad, presentame un semiconductor que soporte un pico de 40KV y pueda soportar sin dañarse picos de 3000A, buscalo, no lo vas a encontrar solo  los tiratrones son capces de hacer eso, y cuando muchos creen que son piezas de museo, se siguieron desarrollando ante de vapor de mecurio hoy de vapor de hidrógeno, y el que te mencione es uno tomado al azar hay mucho más grandes, se fabrican en la actualidad, como te pensas en las empresas que procesan aluminio que son unos hornos que se producen un arco de alto voltage y de alta corriene con  que crees vos que lo manejan? alli no hay semiconductores.....

Es una realidad, hay en areas que al meos hasta hoy no pueden ser reemplazados, y eso no lo digo yo te lo dice el echo que buscas un componente para esas necesidades y los unicos que las cumplen son los tubos de vacio...... por que lo voy a negar? porque soy un fanático del silicio?

Yo no me fanatizo con ninguna cosa, por eso dije y ahora por tercera vez que mi respuesta es *DEPENDE* 
Es  muy simple, vos queres que no hable de una realidad que vos pretendes negar, lo único me intereas es informar a quien le interese informarse y conocer que otras opciones hay nada más.....

Lo que yo no entiendo es tu actitud, se hizo una pregunta y respondemos con amplitud de criterio no defendemos ni a una ni a otra, y fijate vos que si me llevo por la pregunta tendria que decir, que se dejaron otros elementos que no son silicio presisamnte, los receptores y trnasmisores de los equipos como sondas y satelites, sus principales elemntos no son silicio sino elementos hibridos basados en arseniuro de galio, por otro lado  Tektronic rescata al germanio para sus osciloscopios de muy alta frecuencia...... se ve que alli el silicio no pudo......
Entonces, tenemos que darnos cuenta que no todo es silicio, y que depende del area que sea habra que utilizar una u otra tecnologia

Cada uno aqui ha dado su opinión que todos han respetado, yo o Black hemos puesto ejemplos constatables, entonces de que creencias hablas???

Estas muy equivocado si te pongo el ejemplo de un tiratron, es porque aún hoy se fabrican y se utilzan en muchas cosas y si no existieran muchas de las cosas que vos hoy utilizas no serian posbles
del Tiratron derivaron muchas clases de tubos como el klystron, quke ahroa nega que no se utilizan!!!
ya que según vos nosotros profesamos nuestra creecia, con que lo reemplazas????
Como no hay respuestas porque estas preguntas ya fueron echas, tengo que entender que te da bronca no poder refutarlas?
Vos estas equivocado, porque brindamos amplitud de criterio, y fijate que equivocado que estas, que te puse un tubo de vacio de RF y te pregunte como lo reeplazabas y cual fue tu respuesta?
una incoherencia total lo que respondiste.......

Ahora si vos queres convencer a todo el mundo que el silicio es superior y mirando tu discurso te pareces a los politicos negando que hay pobreza, que hay desnutrición, que no hay delicuencia, que no hay droga........

Hoy el PC cumple un rol preponderante, per quien pude decir que seran etenrnas? y que vas decir si mañana aparece un nuevo compuesto que tiene mejores firtudes que el silicio?, aparcieron los transistores mos pero no sirven para todo....  y asi.....

amplia tu ventanita te estas perdiendo de muchas cosas, te enojas y encima lo que mostramos es la punt de un iceberg de un motón de cosas que estan pero nadie sabe...

Concluyo que no le encuentro ni pie ni cabeza a tu enojo, y me pregunto, porque sos el único que toma esta actitud? en todo caso cuando hablas de seguirores, sera porque nadie se hace eco de lo que vos prentendes?
Fijate vos que el que no se hagan eco no significa que nos sigan, si vos pensas asi estas muy equivocado, de ninguna manera se puede pensar eso, cocluir en eso es no conocer a las personas y quere que todo sea blanco o negro, y entende que entre blanco y negro hay una enorme varidedad de matices, y encima como si fuera poco una enorme gama de colores.....


----------



## asherar (Mar 8, 2011)

Algunos las idealizan, y dicen que amplifican armónicas que los semiconductores no pueden. 
En fin. Mi oído no separa tanto. 

Pero hay una cosa que es cierta: las válvulas tienen un cierto encanto. Miren si no.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

@asherar, creo que el tema de este hilo del foro no iba por oír, me pareció un tema serio.
Cuantos y de qué tipo de transistores o dispositivos de estado sólido se necesitan para hacer un amplificador lineal que trabaje en la zona de los 4.5 GHz entregando 1 kW?
Es solo cuestión de dar un lugar a cada cosa y no fanatizarce con algo. Y no estoy hablando de gustos los cuales son únicos, estoy hablando de posibilidades tecnológicas y lo que pueden aportar.


----------



## asherar (Mar 24, 2011)

No lo tomé en broma. Solamente mencioné lo del audio por ser un aspecto que no se había tocado hasta el momento. 
También me pareció una imagen agradable la del tablero, un tanto como para distender de la 
discusión anterior. 
Pero la verdad no tengo experiencia en válvulas como para opinar. 
Lo que sé (de oído) es que algunas, como las tyratrón, que se aplican en conmutación de potencia, no tienen reemplazo entre los semiconductores.


----------



## Xander (Abr 10, 2011)

No tengo mucho conocimiento tecnico, menos en las valvulas...ezavalla decia lo siguiente...(hace tiempo  )



ezavalla dijo:


> ...para composición musical puede ser válido si el músico así lo decide.  Lo que es completamente FALSO es que las valvulas tienen el *sonido HiFi* que enloquece a los "audiófilos".
> El sonido de la válvulas *NO ES HIFI*, por que meten distorsión de armónicos pares y otras yerbas derivadas de los trafos de salida y la saturación "suave". Y aunque suene "mas bonito" que un amplificador con transistores (o valvular sin distorsión) no es HiFi, por que no está reproduciendo lo que se grabó originalmente.
> 
> Creo que este es el núcleo de toda la discusión que dá vuelta por la web, sumado a la parva de "audiófilos" que gastan miles de dólares en equipos con condensadores electrolíticos especiales para que no distorsionen la señal (y que dudo que puedan escucharla) pero luego usan amplificadores valvulares con tasas de distorsión entre el 1 y el 3%.
> ...


Pues es la distorsion lo que les gusta a varios...soy musico, he probado varios amplis valvulares y la verdad, nunca he encontrado un sonido limpio, llevando el ampli al limite, claro, incluso me arme un pequeño ampli valvular, y no me gusto, la unica valvula que tengo en mi equipo es la del pre, lo cual le agrega un sonido "vintage" pero nada magico.

en la etapa de amplificacion ocupo un power crest, totalmente TRANSISTORIZADO, por ahi se ven unos mosfet...etc...todo en estado solido, y la verdad, es mucho mejor que el ampli valvular mas caro del mundo... según yo.

Una observacion...varias veces he visto equipamientos en radioemisoras, y lo unico que veo en los transmisores, son Valvulas... seran mejores cuando se trata de RF ?...

concluyendo por mi parte, como decia alguien por ahi, cada tipo de cosa tiene ventaja sobre otra, valvula y transistor no es lo mismo, quiza por eso aun se siguen fabricando algunas valvulas, quiza destacaron en la historia, no se.
fíjense en la encuesta, la mayoría respondió "depende".

en calidad de audio, me gustan los transistores de germanio, pero ese es otro tema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2011)

yo vi una valvula en un equipo y/o aplicacion rara
PD:
    no se pelien mis amigos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Todo equipo llevado al máximo tiene su máxima deformación alli lo cual escucharlo asi sea en lo que sea es una completa torpeza del usuario, por otro lado no se que has escuchado, ni se que has armado, por lo tanto no sirve demasado como referencia, por ejemplo no has visto ni oido un OTL, que no tiene trafo de sonido, y por lo tanto no tiene deformación y tiene una banda pasante muy amplia y bien plana, cosa que los de estado sólido no consiguen..... de todas formas no toda la musica suena bien en estsdo sólido, ni toda con tubos, los transistores de germanio eran mucho mejores no solo para audio, también para RF...

Cuando las potencias son extremas por ejemplo 100KW y mucho más no hay semiconductor para ello.....

Hoy hay triacs pero a los tubos de comutación nunca los pudieron superar.....

Por eso hablar de audio no tiene sentido ya que es una pequeña aplicación nada más en el universo de la electrónica, sin un tubo hasta hace unos años no tenias las posibilidad de la TV y los monitors....

Pero que le poneos de estdo solido al microodas? en medicina cuando hay que sacar una placa con que reemplazamos al diodo? hay muchos más campos que el silicio no tienen ninguna posibilidad ni los tubos tampoco, por eso no hay que tomar partido por una cosa o por la otra es algo simple y elemental.


Y la mayoria de los que opinan mal de los tubos en audio, nunca escucharon un equipo de buena factura ya que a la hora de exponer en que equipos hablan, son todos de medio pelo para abajo....


En los primeros años del silicio, de todos los amplificadores fabricados solo una pequeña parte sonaba como la gente, ya que las grandes empresas invertian en investigacionn y desarrollo, un equipo baratao tenia un sonido de mediocre a malo con el tiempo eso cambio y hoy si bien se encuentras cosas desatrozas es muy simple tener un equipo de buena calidad
Con los tubos pasaba lo mismo, solo en las grandes marca habian muy buen sonido el resto estaaba lejos y todo el audio hogareño en general distaba mucho comparandolo con cualquiera de las grandes marcas, tal cula sucedio con el silicoo en los comienzos auque en los tubos hugo un acercamiento con el amplificador williamson.....
De todas formas para las grandes bandas en equipos para guitarras no hay como los tubos.... 
En mi caso para escuchar utilzo uno y otro tipo según que escuche

Pero eso no significa nada en el contexot de que tecnologia es superior por eso 


ni una ni otra depende......


----------



## Xander (Abr 11, 2011)

No conozco perfectamente la tecnologia valvular, solo es mi opinion personal de la cual yo creo que si vale...


pandacba dijo:


> Todo equipo llevado al máximo tiene su máxima deformación alli lo cual escucharlo asi sea en lo que sea es una completa torpeza del usuario, por otro lado no se que has escuchado, ni se que has armado, por lo tanto no sirve demasado como referencia,


eso no lo discuto, un amigo me llevo a conocer sus equipos...tenia uno americano y otro ucraniano gigantes!, no los llevo al limite, y aun asi distorsionaban, aunque no me conforme con eso...fui a una tienda donde probe casi todos los equipos valvulares, volvi a casa con un equipo a transistores...arme un amp con la 50L6, solo la arme...por eso de un principio dije que no conozco muy bien la tecnologia valvular, recien tengo 19, no creci con ellas...no he conocido bien los equipos valvulares, estoy en eso, se que no se van a extinguir...



> por ejemplo no has visto ni oido un OTL...



lamentablemente no...



> Cuando las potencias son extremas por ejemplo 100KW y mucho más no hay semiconductor para ello.....
> 
> Hoy hay triacs pero a los tubos de comutación nunca los pudieron superar.....
> 
> Por eso hablar de audio no tiene sentido ya que es una pequeña aplicación nada más en el universo de la electrónica, sin un tubo hasta hace unos años no tenias las posibilidad de la TV y los monitors....


te apoyo..


> Y la mayoria de los que opinan mal de los tubos en audio, nunca escucharon un equipo de buena factura ya que a la hora de exponer en que equipos hablan, son todos de medio pelo para abajo....



repito, no creci con ello...al menos yo...tampoco he hablado mal sobre las valvulas, por eso dije que aun siguen fabricando...no me considero de medio pelo,ni bajo, ni alto, ni nada...toco jazz, donde se exije un sonido limpio pero, aun mas, un sonido que le agrade al musico...no soy el mejor musico del mundo, ni lo hay.



> ni una ni otra depende......



si no dependieran, estariamos todos de acuerdo.


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 11, 2011)

xndr dijo:


> eso no lo discuto, un amigo me llevo a conocer sus equipos...tenia uno americano y otro ucraniano gigantes!, no los llevo al limite, y aun asi distorsionaban, aunque no me conforme con eso...fui a una tienda donde probe casi todos los equipos valvulares, volvi a casa con un equipo a transistores...arme un amp con la 50L6, solo la arme...por eso de un principio dije que no conozco muy bien la tecnologia valvular, recien tengo 19, no creci con ellas...no he conocido bien los equipos valvulares, estoy en eso, se que no se van a extinguir....


 
creo entender por lo que decis que tenes algo de oido para la musica, por lo cual decis que distorcionaban los equipos que escuchaste, a mi personalmente me gusta mucho el audio y tanto,  solido como valvular, eso si muy pocas veces,  contado con los dedos de una mano escuche equipos de guitarra que suenen bien y por mi pobre oido y peor conocimiento de musica como materia... casi siempre el problema recae en la asquerosa combinacion de musico,  en este caso tocando guitarra y su muy mal oido para el audio.... e escuchado muchas bandas en vivo que todos sus instrumentos por separado suenan muy bien y el conjunto es un desastre. 
y otra es que la mayoria de equipos valvulares para guitarra tienen cirta distocion particular dada apropocito por la marca que la fabrica para marcar estilo y otra es que lo llevan al limite la valvula para sacar mayor potencia proba tocando vos en un equipo clase a que son los pocos sin distorcion..."limpio"" y despues contame.


----------

